# StubbyDog's Rescue Dog of the Week



## StubbyDog (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's our Rescue Dog of The Week:










Hey all, my name is Dakota! I'm a 2 year old female and I'm currently residing in a shelter in Maine! I'm a happy girl, but I'm really looking forward to my forever home. The shelter workers say I should probably go to an experience owner who can train me, and mold me into the perfect family member. I love kids, my previous home had little ones and I did great with them! Please email Deb for more information about how simply wonderful (and adorable) I am!! Can't wait to hear from you!
XOXO- Dakota
Deb- [email protected]

Dakota is currently @ http://www.harvesthills.org/ animal shelter.

She is looking for either a forever home or a foster home. She would really just like to be out of the shelter.


----------

